# Alabama boat driving license?



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I read on one of the state of AL's websites that unless your were 40 years or older in 1994 you are required to take a boaters test in order to get a boat driving license which you must have to operate a boat. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

You can take the boating exam on line and after you get your certificate, take it to the license branch and get the endorsement put on your DL. It doesn't teach you to drive your boat but it does teach the rules of the road, how to dock, who has right of way and so forth. IMO, every state should do the same thing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to agree that all states should do the same, some of the people driving boats around scare me.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

alabama done this a few years back ,the main reason was to tie your boat and drivers license together so if you get a dui in a boat it will go against your drivers license also, trying to cut back on alchol related boating accidents.:clap


----------

